# Spookineer hospitalized



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I just received a phone call from Spookineer's wife telling me that he had a heart attack around 5:00pm today. He's doing okay for now, but will remain in the hospital for a few days. He can't use his laptop there and doesn't have a phone because he's in cardiac ICU. Please keep him and his wife in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Yikes! Good thoughts being sent his way.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sending some positive thoughts from Michigan. Get better soon!


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

Oh My God


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

OMG!!!! 

LB - pass on our love, thoughts and prayers to his wife if you talk to her again.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh God. Sending positive thoughts and prayers. Please get well soon Spook.

Please keep us updated Laurie.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Please get well soon Spook!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Holy crap! What terrible news! I hope you feel better soon, Spook. We are all sending well wishes your way!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

WoW...More well wishes from Michigan and hoping for a quick recovery!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Spookineer!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

My best wishes to Spookineer and his family. May you have a speedy recovery, and no more fast food for you Spook.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Such a scary thing to happen. The good news is he survived and hopefully he'll be back on his feet in time to enjoy the holidays with family and friends.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

spookineer! omg! sending prayers your way from texas! i hope you getter soon!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Positive thoughts and prayers are coming your way from southern NJ, Spook!!!!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Wishes and Prayers your way Spookineer..Get well soon and out of cardiac ward so you can get back on here.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Get well soon !


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

OMG Spook. (((hug))) Nancy (((hug)))

Laurie, please send Spook our hugs and wishes to get better soon. 

He is in our thoughts and our hearts.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Prayers and best wishes coming your way from OK, Spook.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

somehow I see all anything that isn't nailed down in ICU coming up missing and being turned into a prop......

Get well Spook!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Woah!!! Spook feel better soon!!!!! 
I send my best wishes his way


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Spookineer!!!.....All my good thoughts coming to you and your family from Louisiana and all across the haunt nation!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hey Spook Hope All Is Well


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Get well soon, Spookineer.

:smileton:


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

Gah! Shoulda posted in the Auditory Waves thread first to keep this one on top. Sorry!

All the best to ya, Spook!

:smileton:


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Get well soon, Spookineer!
sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Get well soon Spookineer. We'll keep you in our prayers.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Get well soon there is barely 10 months left to build.
Definitely sending out the good vibes


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear & hope that he has a speedy recovery,Best wishes & good thoughts to Spookineer & the Mrs's.
Hope to see you on here soon ! & remember, all those potential prop items have serial #'s on them....LOL


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

!!!!!! UPDATE !!!!!-------LB's internet is down untill Thursday 

LB called me with Spooks status...HE'S DOING BETTER !!!!!

He's still in ICU but they got him up today and will be moving him to a regular room on Thursday and he should be getting out on Saturday!!!

Hang in there Spook


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sending my best over there to a quick recovery as well.. Wow thats a scary thought..


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Damn........ Not what I ever want to hear, but glad to hear he's getting better. Get well soon Spook, this place would not be the same without you.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Talk about scarey...... Get well soon!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the update randy. I'm glad you're doing better spook!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Prayers and good thoughts coming right up Spook!

Get well soon!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Prayers and all good wishes to you, Spook. Hope you get home on Saturday!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Never met you Spook but hope your doing better. This place brings people of all backgrounds together, and has a "family" feel to it. I wish you ALL safety, health and happiness during this holiday season and for the new 2009 year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Hang in there Spook


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

EXCELLENT NEWS !!!!

I just got off the phone with Spook. He said to tell everyone Hi and thank you all for the well wishes. He's out of ICU and heading home tomarrow. He sounds great and is in good spirits. He's even going to try to be online tomarrow night !!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

randyaz said:


> He's even going to try to be online tomarrow night !!!!


Is that wise? I mean....with our crew?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

randyaz said:


> EXCELLENT NEWS !!!!
> 
> I just got off the phone with Spook. He said to tell everyone Hi and thank you all for the well wishes. He's out of ICU and heading home tomarrow. He sounds great and is in good spirits. He's even going to try to be online tomarrow night !!!!


Great news there. Hope Spook doesn't push himself too hard.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! im glad to hear that he's okay!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*That is wonderful news Randy, thank you!! I am keeping Spookineer and his family in my thoughts and prayers. Spook I am so happy you are getting better!! *


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, This is terrific news! We need to speak quietly so as not to alarm him...
When you read this spook, welcome back...now rest quietly. Shhhhhhhh..


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Great news indeed!

Take care of yourself Spook!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you're going to be home with family (both the blood ones and the on-line ones), Spook.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome. No better way to start the healing than a good old fashion dose of HauntForum!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Thank you to each and every one of you for your thoughts and prayers, your response has been quite overwelming. I'm home from the hospital (about an hour ago) and can't wait to get into a long hot shower. 
From the bottom of my heart, (pun intended) thank you,
DJ


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Welcome home Spookineer! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Glad you are home and recovering well. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back Spookineer. Glad to hear your home. Hope you have a speedy recover and enjoy the holidays. I remember how nice it was to take a shower after being in the hospital for 8 days. A sponge bath isn't quite the same.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Take care of yourself and remember - you now have an excellent excuse for avoiding snow shoveling (not that North Carolina gets much).


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome back Spook! Ah yes, a hot shower after a hospital stay says Home sweet Home. Take it easy and we'll keep you in our thoughts. (Trying not to think of you in the shower. Just thoughts of you getting better.)


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You mean you didnt enjoy nurse gretchens sponge bath and all that great food deliverd to your bed?


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow. I'm glad the story ended well and that you were able to spend the holidays at home. Here's to good health in the new year! And you know, while we do liked to be scared on here, you don't need to go so far as a heart attack!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Great to hear Spookineer is doing well!


----------

